# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Các loại mỹ phẩm thái lan tốt hiện nay

## storeviettel

KEM CHỐNG NẮNG
1. Kem chống nắng Thái Lan Cathy Doll
Kathy Doll chắc hẳn là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm ko còn xa lạ với chị em chúng mình rồi. Đây là 1 nhãn hàng thuộc Công ty Karmart. Các sản phẩm của nhãn hàng này bán vô cùng chạy tại Thái và đa dạng nước khu vực Châu Á, trong đấy có Việt Nam.



a. Thành phần
Tên đầy đủ của em này là Cathy Doll L-Glutathione Magic Cream Whitening Sunscreen SPF50 PA+++. Dòng này chỉ sử dụng độc nhất vô nhị Titanium Dioxide làm cho màng chắn UV. Titanium Dioxide bảo vệ da đồng đều trên các dải sóng và sở hữu tính ổn định, bền vững.

Dòng này còn đựng đa dạng chất chống oxy hóa và làm trắng, điển hình là L-Glutathione có hàm lượng tới 30%. Hàm lượng cao gấp 5 lần so sở hữu các kem chống nắng giúp làm trắng da hiệu quả.

Thêm nữa, Allantoin, Vitamin E và Glycerin cũng được sắm thấy. Trong đó, Allatoin là hoạt chất kháng viêm, tái tạo tế bào da bị thương tổn và ngăn dự phòng lão hóa. Còn Vitamin E và Glycerin giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho da. Ngoài ra, Vitamin E còn chống oxy hóa cao nhờ khả năng thúc đẩy công đoạn hình thành các collagen tự thân. Đồng thời, nâng cao sự đàn hồi cho da, xóa mờ nếp nhăn, giảm thiểu những dấu hiệu lão hóa da.

b. Công dụng
Với bảng thàng phần trên thì sản phẩm có tác dụng:

Tạo lớp màng bảo vệ da trước ánh sáng và môi trường ô nhiễm.
Cung cấp độ ẩm cho da.
Giúp da trắng sáng.
Hỗ trợ điều trị mụn, tái hiện tế bào da bị tổn thương. 
Làm chậm công đoạn lão hóa da
c. Đánh giá
Dòng này có chất kem lỏng, dễ tán đều. Khi apply cảm giác khá mát và dễ chịu. Khả năng kháng nước tốt và kiềm dầu chỉ đạt mức trung bình.

Giá tham khảo: 180.000đ/tuýp 138ml.

Chi tiết: Review Kem chống nắng Cathy Doll L-Glutathione Magic Cream Whitening Sunscreen

2. Kem chống nắng Thái Lan Sivanna Color 
Sản phẩm đồ vật 2 trong top kem chống nắng Thái Lan chính là đại diện của Sivanna Color. Đây là thương hiệu thuộc sở hữu của Công ty mỹ phẩm Pháp. Sản phẩm vô cùng nổi danh tại rộng rãi nước Châu Á nhờ giá bình dân mà chất lượng cực chuẩn.



a. Thành phần
Tên hầu hết của em này là Sivanna Color Cactus Carefree Protection Spray SPF50 PA+++. Dòng này sử dụng Oxybenzone và Titanium Dioxide làm hoạt chất chống nắng. Titanium Dioxide đã kể ở trên, còn Oxybenzone cũng là hoạt chất chống UV rẻ nhưng với phổ biến tranh cãi về chừng độ an toàn cho sức khỏe.

Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm còn áp dụng công thức Heliopex giúp nâng cao độ vững bền trước ánh sáng. Nhờ vậy nâng cao khả năng bảo vệ da.

Thêm nữa, sản phẩm còn bổ sung đa dạng dưỡng chất mang lợi cho da. Đó là vitamin A, C, E giúp phân phối độ ẩm, chống oxy hóa và chăm sóc da hiệu quả. Tiếp đến là 2 hoạt chất Glycerin và Propylene Glycol có tác dụng làm cho mềm da.

Và dĩ nhiên, sản phẩm không thể thiếu chất làm dịu da Allantoin và Bisabolol. Cuối cùng, chiết xuất xương rồng Nopal càng bổ sung thêm công dụng chống oxy hóa, khiến mịn da và khóa ẩm hiệu quả.

b. Công dụng
Sản phẩm sở hữu tác dụng:

Màng chắn UV bảo vệ da hiệu quả.
Giúp da trắng sáng tức thì.
Cung cấp dưỡng ẩm cho da.
Chăm sóc da hiệu quả, đẩy lùi tình trạng lão hóa da như thâm nám, tàn nhang .
Dùng được cho mặt và body.
Chống nước tốt.
c. Đánh giá
Chất kem lỏng, xịt phun sương nên thấm nhanh vào da. Giống mẫu trước thì dòng này lên tone tương đối trắng, bên cạnh đó không gây bết dính hay bóng nhờn. Công dụng dưỡng ẩm tốt, chống nước hiệu quả và ko dễ trôi

Giá tham khảo: 150.000đ/chai.

Chi tiết: Review Xịt chống nắng Sivanna Colors Cactus SPF50 PA+++

3. Kem chống nắng Thái Rajdhevee Clinic Sunscreen
Rajdhevee Clinic Sunscree là sản phẩm của nhãn hàng Pan Clinic rất được ưa chuộng tại xứ sở chùa vàng. Hiện nay, sản phẩm lan rộng tại khu vực các nước Đông Nam Á và được người tiêu dùng yêu thích, trong đó mang Việt Nam.



a. Thành phần
Dường như các dòng chống nắng Thái siêu quan tâm Titanium Dioxide. Dòng này cũng tiêu dùng TiO2 mang cấu trúc nhỏ 20nm giúp thấm nhanh và bảo vệ da tối ưu.

Thêm vào đó, cách thành công của Rajdhevee Clinic Sunscree so mang những thương hiệu to chính là thành phần tự dưng quý hiếm. Đó chính là chiết xuất rong biển nước sâu (Ectoin) giúp tạo lớp màng bảo vệ da trước tia UV, ngăn chặn tình trạng thương tổn da. 

Ngoài ra, chiết xuất này còn được biết tới với công dụng kiểm soát nhờn cực tốt, và giảm sự hình thành sebum. Tiếp đến, thành phần vitamin C cùng super vitamin E cao gấp 40 - 60 lần so sở hữu vitamin E thường nhật đem lại công dụng chống oxy hóa vô cùng hiệu quả. 

b. Công dụng

Sản phẩm mang tác dụng:

Bảo vệ da trước tác hại của ánh sáng và môi trường.
Thành phần titanium dioxide cực nhỏ giúp kem thấm nhanh và tệp màu da.
Độ cover rộng, giúp che khuyết điểm.
Kiềm dầu cực tốt.
Giảm tình trạng bóng nhờn và nổi mụn như tiêu dùng các chiếc kcn khác.
Dưỡng ẩm cho da.
Tái tạo tế bào da bị tổn thương.
Ngăn chặn sự oxy hóa và lão hóa da.
Giá tham khảo: 520.000đ/tuýp.

4. Kem chống nắng Thái Lan Eliza Helena UV 50+++
Đây là kem chống nắng của Công ty mỹ phẩm Faylacis rất được sử dụng rộng rãi vì thành phần trùng hợp lành tính, an toàn cho da và giá vô cộng hạt dẻ. Sản phẩm ko chỉ được đam mê tại Thái Lan mà còn ở nhiều nước khác tại Châu Á, tiêu biểu là Việt Nam.

https://shopmyphambinhduong.blogspot.com/
https://adalfkf423wk.blogspot.com

a. Thành phần

Ngoài màng chắn UV là các hoạt chất thông dụng. Sản phẩm còn bổ sung những dưỡng chất chăm sóc da hiệu quả. Cụ thể.

Silica: giúp tăng sức đề kháng cho da và ngăn phòng ngừa sự lão hóa.
Vitamin C:  nâng cao khả năng giữ ẩm, cái bỏ những độc tố cho da, giúp da luôn căng bóng và mịn màng.
Vitamin A: sở hữu tác dụng phục hồi những vùng da bị tổn thương do ánh nắng và môi trường. Bên cạnh đó, vitamin A còn giúp khiến cho đều màu da, giảm tình trạng đen sạm, nám, tàn nhang và ảnh hưởng công đoạn tái hiện tế bào da. Nhờ vậy, da được trắng sáng tự nhiên.
Vitamin E: như đã nói ở trên, đây là dưỡng chất giúp đẩy lùi tình trạng lão hóa cực tốt.
MỸ PHẨM DƯỠNG TRẮNG

Công dụng "đột phá" của sản phẩm Favita

Kem Favita hoạt động theo cơ chế chăm sóc và dưỡng ẩm. Từ đấy giúp khiến cho mờ vết nhăn trên da đem đến làn da mịn màng.


Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

Tái tạo - nuôi dưỡng - bảo vệ, Favita tạo ra vòng tuần hoàn chăm nom da chống lão hóa đạt hiệu quả tối ưu
Những thành phần "nổi bật nhất" của kem Favita

Favita được chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ tự nhiên sản xuất trên công nghệ hiện đại bậc nhất Thái Lan được sản xuất bởi Công ty CP Dược Trung Ương Mediplantex, với những thành phần chính:


Nhấn để phóng lớn ảnh

Collagen: giúp kết nối các mô trong cơ thể, kích thích quá trình bàn luận chất. Với làn da, Collagen được xem như 1 chất keo kết nối những tế bào dưới da nên ko ngạc nhiên khi collagen là 1 trong những chi tiết quyết định độ săn chắc, mịn màng của da.

Sodium Hyaluronate: là 1 chất giữ ẩm đặc trưng hiệu quả, giúp giữ nước lên tới 1000 lần khối lượng của nó giúp da căng mượt, giảm sự xuất hiện nếp nhăn

Sáp ong: giúp làm cho mềm và dưỡng da, bảo vệ da ko bị thương tổn trước các tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường. Với đặc tính chống thấm nước cùng sở hữu nhiều thành phần, dưỡng da phải sáp ong là nguyên liệu làm kem chống nắng hiệu quả.

CÁC LOẠI SỬA TẮM TỐT HIỆN NAY

Sữa tắm Thái Lan Civic
Civic là nhãn hàng tương đối nổi danh của Thái Lan. Sữa tắm Civic mang những lựa mua sữa tắm gạo và sữa tắm gạo mật ong. Hiện sản phẩm của tập đoàn đang được xuất khẩu đi tất cả những nước trên thế giới. Với chất lượng thấp sữa tắm Civic Thái Lan đang nhận được rộng rãi phản hồi tích cực từ khách hàng.

Mua sữa tắm Thái Lan Civic tại Trí Hưng bạn chắc chắn mang sản phẩm chính hãng chất lượng tốt. Nếu phát hiện hàng nhái, hàng fake người dùng được hoàn tiền gấp 10 lần giá trị đơn hàng. Đặt hàng online tại đây để hưởng đa dạng ưu đãi hơn.

Các cái sản phẩm của sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan
Thương hiệu sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan vốn dĩ vô cùng quen thuộc mang người tiêu dùng Việt Nam. Trong đa dạng năm qua, đã sở hữu đa dạng người Việt Nam tin tưởng và chuyên dùng sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan.

Các loại sản phẩm sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan rộng rãi và phong phú về ngoại hình thiết kế tới thành phần và công dụng riêng của chúng. Hơn nữa các sản phẩm này đều mang lại hiệu quả cao khi sử dụng, đồng thời an toàn với sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng, ko gây ra những kích ứng đáng ngại cho thân thể và làn da.

Mỗi mẫu sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan sẽ sở hữu một mùi hương khác nhau, bởi vì chúng được chiết xuất chủ yếu từ những loài hoa cùng các tinh chất quý giá cần sở hữu các đặc điểm và công dụng khác nhau. Trong số những cái sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan được yêu thích có 3 chiếc sản phẩm nổi bật, bao gồm:

Sữa tắm LUX Soft Touch màu hồng:
Đây là loại sản phẩm sữa tắm chuyên dùng giúp dưỡng làn da mềm mại và mịn màng sau lúc sử dụng. Thành phần chính yếu của LUX Soft Touch màu hồng là từ lụa, protein cộng có kem anh đào. Những người từng tiêu dùng đều đánh giá là sản phẩm giúp khiến sạch các tế bào chết và khiến cho cơ thể thơm mát, dễ chịu.

Sữa tắm LUX Magical Spell màu tím:
Có cực kỳ rộng rãi người yêu thích sản phẩm sữa tắm LUX Magical Spell màu tím, nói cả những người dùng khó tính khó nết nhất. Sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ những thành phần bao gồm ngọc trai, cây bách xù dầu và hương thơm của hoa phong lan.

Nhờ vậy mà giúp cho sản phẩm LUX Magical Spell màu tím với đến mùi thơm quyến rũ. Hơn nữa với thể coi sóc hiệu quả cho làn da của bạn vừa sạch vừa mềm mại và trẻ trung, đàn hồi tốt.

Sữa tắm LUX White Impress màu trắng:
Tác dụng chính của sữa tắm LUX White Impress màu trắng là khiến cho trắng da, giúp làn da mịn màng và với mùi thơm tự nhiên nhẹ nhàng.

Nhìn chung các cái sản phẩm thuộc sữa tắm Lux Thái Lan sản xuất những dưỡng chất nên thiết cho cơ thể, đồng thời giúp toàn thân tỏa mùi hương thơm ngát mà dễ chịu. Các sản phẩm đều có tới sự ưng ý cho những khách hàng, đề cập cả nam giới lẫn nữ giới.

Sữa tắm Dove Thái Lan
Sữa tắm Dove Thái Lan nức tiếng với đa dạng người sử dụng Việt Nam từ thương hiệu cho đến công dụng. Những mẫu sản phẩm của nhãn hàng này cất những dưỡng chất tự nhiên, giúp nuôi dưỡng những tế bào từ tận sâu bên trong, từ đấy giúp dưỡng da hiệu quả. Đồng thời các dưỡng chất này còn có tác dụng cái bỏ những tế bào chết trên cơ thể, khiến cho sạch da và giúp da đẹp từ bên trong lẫn bên ngoài.

Đối với những bạn sở hữu làn da khô và thiếu nhựa sống thì những sản phẩm Sữa tắm Dove Thái Lan thường là sự lựa mua yêu thích cho họ. Nguyên nhân vì nhãn hàng Dove Thái Lan cung cấp rộng rãi sản phẩm với đựng rộng rãi chất dưỡng ẩm, phù hợp có những bạn mang làn da khô giúp da luôn mềm mượt và hồng hào.

Một số cái sữa tắm Dove Thái Lan rộng rãi trên thị trường như là:

Sữa tắm Dove dưỡng ẩm sâu
Sữa tắm Dove tẩy da chết Gentle Exfoliating
Giá sữa tắm Dove Go Fresh
Sữa tắm trắng Cathy Choo Thái Lan
Một trong các nhãn hiệu sữa tắm cực kỳ được yêu thích tại Thái Lan là Sữa tắm Cathy Choo. Hiện nay ở Việt Nam, các sản phẩm của nhãn hiệu mỹ phẩm này cũng đang dần vươn lên là nhiều và thân thuộc hơn.

Nhìn chung, những sản phẩm sữa tắm Cathy Choo Thái Lan với tác dụng trông nom làn da trắng mịn và giữ ẩm siêu hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đấy, sản phẩm Cathy Choo 24k Active Gold có công thức kết hợp giữa tinh chất vàng 24K và dưỡng chất glutathione gel, placenta tạo cần hổ lốn dạng gel mới mẻ.

Sản phẩm rất phù hợp mang những bạn sở hữu làn da khô nẻ, thiếu nước và thiếu sức sống, chịu phổ biến tổn thương do thúc đẩy từ ánh nắng mặt trời. Những yếu tố khoáng chất trong thành phần của sản phẩm giúp cái bỏ các tạp chất và liên quan công đoạn bàn thảo chất của những tế bào, đẩy lùi công đoạn lão hóa da nhanh chóng và hiệu quả cao.

Từ đó giúp làn da của bạn thêm hồng hào, mềm mại, trắng tự nhiên. Chưa kể còn nâng cao độ đàn hồi và săn chắc cho làn da nhanh chóng.

Sữa tắm Cathy Doll Thái Lan
Cathy Doll Thái Lan sở hữu thể kể là biện pháp thần kỳ dành cho các cô nàng với làn da ko mấy sáng sủa lắm. Công dụng nổi bật của những cái sản phẩm sữa tắm Cathy Doll Thái Lan chính là làm cho trắng da. Tuy rằng thời kì ko nhanh nhưng hiệu quả không thể chối cãi.

Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm sữa tắm Thái Lan Cathy Doll còn với những tác dụng khác như làm sạch da, loại bỏ lớp bụi bẩn trên cơ thể, giúp làm cho sạch sâu lỗ chân lông và thoáng khí cho làn da. Nhìn chung, theo kiểm tra từ các người dùng từng sử dụng, những sản phẩm của sữa tắm Cathy Doll Thái Lan đều có giá phải chăng mà chất lượng hoàn hảo miễn bàn.

Sữa tắm Goat Milk Thái Lan
Đa phần tinh chất với chứa trong sữa tắm Goat Milk của Thái Lan là khiến từ sữa dê. Thế nên chúng có tác dụng dưỡng ẩm rất tốt.Trong sữa tắm Goat Milk Thái Lan mang đựng rộng rãi thành phần từ Vitamin A, Vitamin B, Vitamin E, cộng sở hữu muối khoáng, các axit béo và đạm, .

Chưa đề cập sản phẩm còn có độ an toàn cao khi sử dụng. Đây là một sự lựa tìm hoàn hảo dành cho các bạn muốn cải thiện tình trạng da khô và ngăn phòng ngừa tình trạng lão hóa của cơ thể.

Thương hiệu sữa tắm Tabu Thái Lan
Thương hiệu Tabu của Thái Lan vốn nức danh nhờ những sản phẩm coi sóc da, cùng mang 1 số chiếc bột, xà phòng các loại. Và các sản phẩm sữa tắm Tabu Thái Lan được kiểm tra cao vì hiệu quả sử dụng, song song được đam mê nhờ sở hữu mùi thơm quyến rũ ko thể bỏ qua.

Trong sữa tắm Tabu của Thái Lan sở hữu chứa đa dạng tinh chất tự nhiên mang công dụng chính là chăm chút làn da của cơ thể. Một số mẫu tinh chất điển hình được chiết xuất từ yến mạch, nha đam, .. dòng bỏ tế bào chết trên da, giúp da luôn mềm mại và tươi sáng.

Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn đựng collagen nuôi dưỡng những tế bào, chống lại giai đoạn lão hóa da. Sản phẩm còn với tác dụng ngăn ngừa tình trạng viêm nhiễm lỗ chân lông, giúp thân thể bạn luôn khỏe mạnh. Đây là sản phẩm đặc biệt ưng ý dùng trong điều kiện thời tiết hanh khô.

----------

